# got me a whopper dog yall ;)



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Well I drove down to Georgia and picked this guy up yesterday .. his name is Cash .. never owned a "whopper" before.. one thing is for sure though.. this dogs got heart.. hooked him up on a drag last night and he never slowed down.. he's a little pudgy and could use so serious working out but here he is 

















fyi.. im not a fan of brindle dogs but well see how he works out

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=296451


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Some of the best Weight pull dogs I have seen have a lil whopper in them. Wish I would have gotten some pics of this lil brindle fella at our Dewy Ok show he was awesome, like a lil train!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Some of the best Weight pull dogs I have seen have a lil whopper in them. Wish I would have gotten some pics of this lil brindle fella at our Dewy Ok show he was awesome, like a lil train!


He's was bred outta OK.. never had any whopper before so well see what happens


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

haha most of the whopper stuff comes out of ok since this is Were Mr Eddington lived. Hard to get a dog that is scatter bred around here that doesn't have whopper in him lol.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

He looks great!! I bet that brindle grows on ya before too long, I wasnt always a huge fan either.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The best whoppers are in OK  He looks like he's well balanced and bred for the dog this is the style of whopper dog you can be proud of.  look back at the bear biter thread I started you can see what you can do when crossed into the best game stock available. I see he has Bighead in him which is a PLUS thats game blood  I hinted that Eddington used game blood and yes he rung dogs/papers to hide his true agenda. If you look at the foundation of your dog you'll see this whopper/bighead direct cross. Bighead is from witherspoons bozo  Considered one of the best pull dogs by many. You have scored a nicely built dog; keep us posted, he looks great!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> haha most of the whopper stuff comes out of ok since this is Were Mr Eddington lived. Hard to get a dog that is scatter bred around here that doesn't have whopper in him lol.


:rofl: so true ......... hahahahaha


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

redog said:


> He looks great!! I bet that brindle grows on ya before too long, I wasnt always a huge fan either.


Thanks Dave 


Firehazard said:


> The best whoppers are in OK  He looks like he's well balanced and bred for the dog this is the style of whopper dog you can be proud of.  look back at the bear biter thread I started you can see what you can do when crossed into the best game stock available. I see he has Bighead in him which is a PLUS thats game blood  I hinted that Eddington used game blood and yes he rung dogs/papers to hide his true agenda. If you look at the foundation of your dog you'll see this whopper/bighead direct cross. Bighead is from witherspoons bozo  Considered one of the best pull dogs by many. You have scored a nicely built dog; keep us posted, he looks great!


Thanks  I wasn't sure about him at first but Im loving this dog.. not too big either.. weighed 59 lbs last night so after he's conditioned he won't be so big


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Which intel is a PROPERLY BRED Whopper strain bulldog.. Which is the type of stuff I used back when. Easily can be bred big, if you breed him you'll see one pup that is just monstrous. So much drive and power if you have a kennel accident it will take a dog as hard as nails to maintain himself until the storm blows or you or someone notices and breaks up the chaos.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Which intel is a PROPERLY BRED Whopper strain bulldog.. Which is the type of stuff I used back when. Easily can be bred big, if you breed him you'll see one pup that is just monstrous. So much drive and power if you have a kennel accident it will take a dog as hard as nails to maintain himself until the storm blows or you or someone notices and breaks up the chaos.


Haven't thought about breeding him... if he proves himself then I think hell mix good with my falin dogs.. would be weightpull purposes only but im not sure about mixing the whopper with my tnt/watchdog dogs.. well see if he proves himself


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats been done before in oklahoma as well, party affiliates of olden days had a son of sky blue and a daughter from them and mixed them in with the same performance strain type whopper.. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [205948] :: HUDSONS OK BLUE CASH who produced 








http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=171500
and here is Hudson Blue streak.. 
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=161014
both these dogs were bred into whopper and into dogs that are very Staff..

.. I forgot you had the tnt/watchdog.. it will go well either way for the kinda bulldog you got goin, the watchdog will be the best of the two ya got from what I've seen, but I think OFK would know how these strains mix up and do out on the pullin stretch.

Nice find though!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a nice looking guy! Congrats on adding him to the yard


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Thats been done before in oklahoma as well, party affiliates of olden days had a son of sky blue and a daughter from them and mixed them in with the same performance strain type whopper.. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [205948] :: HUDSONS OK BLUE CASH who produced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool.. thanks .. well see what happens.. he's gotta prove himself first


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Hes a nice looking guy! Congrats on adding him to the yard


Thanks holly


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I love him!! Love the brindle, love the white markings! Love! Good looking boy!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I love him!! Love the brindle, love the white markings! Love! Good looking boy!


Thanks  he's a looker..lol


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Very, very nice. I love brindles.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He's a very good looking boy!

I didn't know Burger King started serving brindles.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Celestial88 said:


> He's a very good looking boy!
> 
> I didn't know Burger King started serving brindles.


Lol.. thanks girly 



PerfectPit said:


> Very, very nice. I love brindles.


Thanks


----------

